# I really need help.



## Candy Corn (Mar 28, 2016)

Candy Corn is rollin in! I live in Boise, ID, but there arent many Furries around here... not to mention conventions. Do any of you live in Idaho? I need friends... especially fellow furries.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not in Idaho, but i did a google search and got this website, maybe some Idaho furs are on there?

http://pounced.org/


----------



## Suki262 (Mar 28, 2016)

Or just do what any other person does that wanna make friends who share similar interests as they do, make friends on the internet


----------



## Candy Corn (Mar 29, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> I'm not in Idaho, but i did a google search and got this website, maybe some Idaho furs are on there?
> 
> http://pounced.org/


I love you guys all for trying so hard to find me friends! I love you all~


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 15, 2016)

I live in Idaho.
I'm also 15.
This is awesome


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 15, 2016)

I've lived in Idaho my whole life and nothing goes on here due to the low population density, so there are hardly any other furries here for that matter.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 15, 2016)

NOPE.
Only ever been up there once.
But it was literally just across the tip (like how your mother starts going down on your dad.  Just across the tip ;P ) to Washington.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 16, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> NOPE.
> Only ever been up there once.
> But it was literally just across the tip (like how your mother starts going down on your dad.  Just across the tip ;P ) to Washington.


It's called the "panhandle". Texas has one too.


----------

